# Brookville Lake, Indiana



## louie lip'em (Mar 3, 2005)

Need some help on bass fishing at Brookville Lake. Has anyone tried it yet? I'm fishing on Saturday 4/16/05 to pre fish for a tournement on Sunday 4/17/05. Don't know water temp, water clearity or water level. Any info will help.


----------



## Hellgramite (Feb 18, 2005)

Lake is about 3 foot below summer pool. South end is clear and north end is stained somewhat. Very few bass being caught. Brookville warms very slowly.
Good luck!


----------



## louie lip'em (Mar 3, 2005)

Fished today from 7:00am until 2:00pm stuck two and caught one smallmouth. One caught on spinner about twenty feet from the bank in the am around rip rap the other two stuck, but not caught on crankbaits ten feet from the bank near lay downs. All on very slow retreive. Saw two other boats catch nice smallies (one each). Same areas as me in the am hours.Water temp 54 to 61 the closer you get to the dam.


----------



## louie lip'em (Mar 3, 2005)

4/17/05 Hooked three fish but never got them to the boat. Saw one would have kept (14 inches or better) the other two came off almost as soon as I set the hook. Felt nice. All types of bumps but no takers, could have been white bass. All good hits were on deep diving crank baits at tree tops (lay downs) in the warmest water I could find.


----------



## perry (Apr 20, 2005)

I'll be hitting Brookville on the 27th, I hope. I'll pass along any useful info when I get back.


----------



## perry (Apr 20, 2005)

Just got around to hitting Brookville yesterday.

Totally :S 

20 MPH Winds and the cold weather made it tough for us.

I did find the fish tho. Smallmouth were destroying shad on the top in Little Elly. 1-2 ft water. It was almost funny how many of them were jumping. 

I pitched a White Senko, Natural Berkley Gulp Nightcrawler, White Rooster Tail, and a live Nightcrawler. I probably should have thrown a small crankbait, but I was too busy fighting the wind.


What would you have pitched in that situation?

Also, the Indiana BASS Club had their Top 8 Tournament up there. Anyone know who won/what weight?

-Mike


----------



## Hellgramite (Feb 18, 2005)

I would have used a slip bobber rig using live shiners!


----------



## mcmd8700 (May 21, 2004)

Jerkbait, small spinner bait, medium (4-8) crank in craw or shad color


----------

